# That's it, we need one!!! the Modified RGA8 thread



## Manhell (May 25, 2012)

That's it, we all bought or think about buying a RGA8 and then heavily mod it, so take some pictures and get some descriptions and fire them um and show us!

I will post mine as soon as I have pics


----------



## benjy (May 26, 2012)

Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.

It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 26, 2012)

benjy said:


> Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.
> 
> It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.


Damn dude! That's nice as hell.


----------



## Vyn (May 26, 2012)

That plus ATB Trent's LACS Dime RGD has me gaging hardcore for a production RGD 8 model.


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2012)

Dude that is absolutely glorious, how'd you get that look? New body entirely or?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 27, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> Dude that is absolutely glorious, how'd you get that look? New body entirely or?



He got a new body. If you read, he said alder body. The RGA8 is made of mahogany


----------



## kn1feparty (May 27, 2012)

RGD8 ehehehehe


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> He got a new body. If you read, he said alder body. The RGA8 is made of mahogany



Clever kid 

Loving the RGD 8 string body style, completely missed it on my first look at it.


----------



## xchristopherx (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy crap. This looks so rad. Who made this body?


----------



## snegdk (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn... that body looks really good.


----------



## therapist (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my two:






White one has emg's & the black has blackouts (Blackouts ftw).

Both have had the back of the neck painted.

Never had any issues with the nut or bridge popping out either. 

Recently acquired a Rg2228 & I can honestly say once you mod out a Rga8 it's just as good if not better.


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2012)

benjy said:


> Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.
> 
> It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.



Dayummmmmmm...  

I just put 808s, .100 gauge strings, and scratches on mine.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Oct 22, 2012)

BUMP this! I need ideas for my next purchase  I found one CRAZY cheap and I may mod the shit out of it (new body??)


----------



## Shady994 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been seriously considering picking up an RGA8 and putting in some BKPs. Although unless I can find a good used one fairly cheap I'd be spending nearly as much as a RAN Crusher 8, which I can spec with BKPs as a no-cost option. So I might just do that instead.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is mine. Only neck and bridge are stock.









therapist said:


> Recently acquired a Rg2228 & I can honestly say once you mod out a Rga8 it's just as good if not better.


Couldn't disagree more. The neck shape and finish is way superior to the RGA8, not to mention the overall quality. It sets up and plays easier, too.


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

jesus that's a gorgeous piece of wood!


----------



## Gitte (Oct 24, 2012)

therapist said:


>



That white one is a total winner for me!!! This thing is so sexy!! Too bad that in Europe you have to wait for years until you get the white 808s...


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 24, 2012)

benjy said:


> Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.
> 
> It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.


This one just flat out stopped me in my tracks. WOWZERS that is nice!
-Brent


----------



## FireInside (Oct 24, 2012)

Info in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...g-overdue-rga8-green-dot-mod.html#post3223684


----------



## -One- (Oct 24, 2012)

benjy said:


> Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.
> 
> It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.





shitsøn;3238217 said:


> Here is mine. Only neck and bridge are stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you guys wouldn't mind me asking, about how much did the new bodies run you guys?
As a lefty, I'm very interested in the RGA8, because I played a right-handed one, and I love the bridge, and the locking nut. My 8-string has a Hipshot bridge, and doesn't lock at the bridge, nut, or tuners, and my low Eb is _always_ going out of tune, so I'd love to pick up an RGA8, and just comission a nice, new body if it was affordable. Otherwise I'd just buy another Agile.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Oct 24, 2012)

Started working on sanding down my rga8 I got a week or so ago, and after an hour and a halfs worth of sanding I've decided to go the chemical stripping route. Have some non-toxic soy bean stripper coming this Saturday so ill be able to get some more work done. In still deciding if I want to oil it natural, or paint it white. The pickups are dimarzio da8's.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 25, 2012)

-One- said:


> If you guys wouldn't mind me asking, about how much did the new bodies run you guys?


I don't think it will help you to know what I paid, really. You should check luthiers known for building Ibanez bodies and ask for their pricing. Also google Perle Guitars, although I don't remember if he makes 8-string bodies or not. As far as I know they are pretty cheap, but unfinished, so they need some love. Try and find out about luthiers in your town, go and hit them up. That's what I did.


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 25, 2012)

benjy said:


>



Yeah ill quote it again lol that thing is the sex dude! massive sucker for the simple setups


----------



## benjy (Oct 25, 2012)

To answer how cheap this can be if you DIY:

The block of alder was $100, DA8 was $100, and some electronics were $20. the rest was salvaged from the rga8. Add about $100 for shipping all that to canada. I had all the tools and I work at a wood finishing company (not nearly as good as a pro guitar finish but its free for me). 

I hope to see more modded rga8's. This thread needs to grow


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 25, 2012)

ill give ya $300 for it then lol


----------



## kigorri (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't posted here in 6 years but recently purchased a RGA8 so...

BUMP.

Its Stock. I need some ideas.


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 27, 2016)

damn there's some nice builds here

I'm after an RGA8 to hack and make an iceman body for it, similar to this






(I've listened to a lot of meshuggah recently since the new album came out so I'm going to blame that lol)


----------



## SPNKr (Oct 31, 2016)

zerofocus said:


> damn there's some nice builds here
> 
> I'm after an RGA8 to hack and make an iceman body for it, similar to this
> 
> ...


Be careful with an Iceman 8 body. The bridge needs to be further back for the guitar balance better, or is it that the neck needs to be further in the body?










Can you see the difference? Opt for the first design and you risk less play area on leads, unless you want 22 frets, but it's best for rhythm and overall comfort. Or the initial design where you can access all the lead frets and you can have 24.


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 31, 2016)

SPNKr said:


> Be careful with an Iceman 8 body. The bridge needs to be further back for the guitar balance better, or is it that the neck needs to be further in the body?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I've seen the stuff on avh guitar repair, he does great side by side comparisons of both models

I'll probably base it on the "later" models they had built where the bridge and the neck were moved into the body more, joining at the 15th fret rather than the traditional 17th fret


----------



## kigorri (Nov 2, 2016)

zerofocus said:


> damn there's some nice builds here
> 
> I'm after an RGA8 to hack and make an iceman body for it



Yeah I was thinking along similar lines. Im old enough to remember the Ibby 540p / 540PII and have a spare 540P Mahogany blank just sitting....tempting. Will prob wait to find a spare neck.


----------



## mankymusic (Nov 24, 2016)

my two, new bodies and pickups on both





2015-11-13 23.20.00 by Ben, on Flickr





2016-03-25 18.12.24 by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Kanye (Dec 12, 2016)

Thats it... Im going to bevel my RGA8, this looks too good. 



benjy said:


> Here's mine. Some may have seen it already.
> 
> It's got an alder body and a dimarzio d-activator.


----------

